# Como inserir imagens no forum



## Administrador (12 Ago 2006 às 01:15)

Para inserir as tuas imagens no fórum, primeiro terás que as hospedar num servidor na internet, de preferência num criado para o efeito, tal como o imgur, o FlickR, o PhotoBucket, entre outros. Não podes usar imagens *directamente do teu computador*!

Neste tutorial vou ensinar, de maneira detalhada, a inserir imagens através do servidor recomendado pelo MeteoPT.com, o *imgur*.


*1.* Dirige-te ao site imgur e clica no botão upload *images*.









*2.* Clica no botão *browse your computer* e escolhe a imagem numa pasta do teu computador.









*4.* Antes de prosseguir para o envio da imagem, agora há uma observação *importante*.
Se a imagem for muito grande, por exemplo uma fotografia retirada directamente duma camera, convém diminuir o tamanho da mesma para uma largura de apenas 800 ou 1024 pixeis por exemplo. Podes fazer isso antes de enviares usando software gráfico, ou se não souberes fazer, podes fazer isso no próprio imgur.

Se quiseres diminuir o tamanho no imgr, checka primeiro a opção *Edit* da(s) fotografia(s) e só depois clica no botão *Start Uploading*







Se pelo contrário, já tens a imagem dimensionada no teu próprio computador, podes clicar de imediato em *Start uploading* para carregares a imagem para o servidor de alojamento, e ignorares o ponto (5) seguinte .












*5.* Caso queiras reduzir o tamanho da imagem no imgur, após o upload, indica a largura em (1), por exemplo 800 ou 1024, depois clica em Apply (2) e depois em Save, (3)











*6* Após a imagem ser carregada (e editada se for esse o caso), aparece o ecrã com os links para colocar no fórum. Para colocar a imagem com o tamanho completo, selecciona o link "BBCODE" clicando na folha do lado esquerdo e cola-o na tua mensagem no fórum.







*7* Se preferes colocar uma miniatura com link para a imagem completa (recomendado se a imagem for muito grande), selecciona em "Linked BBCODE" e cola na tua mensagem do fórum.


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2008 às 00:41)

apassosviana disse:


> Para imagens relacionadas com a meterologia, também existe o METEO PORTUGAL - UPLOAD



Boas, 
Quando escolhemos um serviço de alojamento de imagens devemos escolher uma empresa sólida, que apresente garantias mínimas de que as imagens permanecem no mesmo endereço/servidor durante muitos anos, de contrário, se a empresa fechar tudo se perde e foruns ou blogues ficam com o seu histórico de imagens perdido. Isso já tem acontecido mesmo com grandes empresas e é uma garantia que ninguém pode ter, a não ser usar os seus próprios servidores. No teu caso, estás a oferecer um hosting de imagens gratuíto, que garantias terão as pessoas que usam a tua oferta?


----------



## apassosviana (14 Abr 2008 às 21:56)

Rog disse:


> Boas,
> Quando escolhemos um serviço de alojamento de imagens devemos escolher uma empresa sólida, que apresente garantias mínimas de que as imagens permanecem no mesmo endereço/servidor durante muitos anos, de contrário, se a empresa fechar tudo se perde e foruns ou blogues ficam com o seu histórico de imagens perdido. Isso já tem acontecido mesmo com grandes empresas e é uma garantia que ninguém pode ter, a não ser usar os seus próprios servidores. No teu caso, estás a oferecer um hosting de imagens gratuíto, que garantias terão as pessoas que usam a tua oferta?



As garantias nao sao nenhumas comparadas com imageshack por exemplo. mas este tb é um serviço que poucos vao usar e por isso caso aconteça algo de futuro pouco ira ser perdido, alem disso criei-o porque ha imagens grandes +1.5mb ou ficheiros que nao se querem comprimidos e podem ser alojadas no host gratuito. (Tb espero em breve (poucos meses) transferir tudo para um outro alojamento.)

Tambem o sistema de upload no meu site foi criado mais para ao visualizar modelos/imagens de satelite (no proprio site) poder logo fazer upload e ficar com o link permanente para aquela imagem sem ter de copiar links e ir a outros sites...


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2008 às 14:05)

Como por vezes ainda há pessoas com alguma dificuldade com as imagens, acrescento a este tópico um guia rápido para a utilização do Photobucket. 

Como já disse noutra oportunidade, temo pelo futuro do imageshack pois  problemas de estabilidade no mesmo parecem ser cada vez mais regulares bem como o facto de não ver o site a evoluir muito nos últimos tempos, parece não ter um modelo ne negócio sólido e temo pelo seu futuro e derivado daí, também pelo futuro das imagens no forum.


*Guia rápido para o Photobucket*


*1) Criação da conta*

Vão ao site e criam uma conta vossa escolhendo a opção "Join Now" e seguindo os passos normais de criação de uma conta, nome, email, etc.
http://www.photobucket.com/









*2) Upload de ficheiros*
Depois da conta criada, escolher a opção Upload






No ecrã seguinte clicam no botão "Choose files" e indicam os ficheiros que querem enviar. Podem enviar vários ficheiros de uma só vez o que é bastante prático.






Após o upload aparece um ecrã onde podem classificar as imagens com um titulo, descrição e tag's, etc, se for só para o forum não é necessário.

Esse tipo de funcionalidade é mais para os casos onde querem criar galerias pessoais vossas e estas ficarem bem organizadas e classificadas para consulta e pesquisa futura.

Para seguir em frente, é só clicar no botão "Save and continue"









*3) Obter o "code" da imagem para inserir no forum*
No ecrã aparece a galeria com os thumbnails das vossas imagens que têm na vossa conta, para obterem a tag/code de inserção da imagem no forum basta clicarem na caixa que está à frente onde diz "IMG Code". 
Nem é preciso fazerm copy como no imageshack, basta mesmo clicar que ele copia para o clipboard do vosso computador. Muito prático.









*4) Colocar no forum*
No forum depois basta clicarem com o lado direito do rato e fazerem Paste (ou "colar" nos PC's em português)
Com o photobucket nem têm que clicar no icon do forum para colocar a imagem pois ele já construi o tal IMG code para isso. É tudo bastante simples e rápido.






E já está !


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2008 às 15:06)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2008*

Ainda bem que falaste nisso *Vince*, e ajuda para muitas pessoas que não sabem colocar as imagens aqui no Forum.
No meu caso costumo colocar a imagem através do icon do Editor de mensagens disponibilizado para o efeito, e em alguns casos costumo usar o imageshack!!!
O que tenho reparado ultimamente (não me acontecia anteriormente) é que quer num caso quer noutro, acontece o seguinte problema:
Coloco a imagem: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, e depois isto está a converter para algo do género: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ou seja, converte-me a imagem numa hiperligação, e noutros casos simplesmente não mostra a imagem!!!

Coisa estranha, porque não desaprendi a colocar imagens e isto apenas começou a acontecer á 2/3 dias atrás 

PS: No imageshack tb acontecia a mesma coisa, e foi tudo feito da forma como ensinas !!!
Desculpem o Off-Topic mas achei que as pessoas tb podiam ter o mesmo problema ... ou então é o meu Internet Explorer


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2008 às 15:14)

O que se passa com o imageshack é que eles desde há umas semanas desincentivam a utilização do link da imagem directo, mais um sinal de alguma debilidade do projecto.

A opção continua lá mas agora está meio escondida ao fundo da página, e provavelmente não reparaste.


----------



## DRC (16 Nov 2008 às 12:05)

É possível inserir animações no fórum?
Gostaria que me respondessem.
Obrigado!


----------



## Minho (16 Nov 2008 às 15:45)

Depende to tipo de animações. Se te estás a referir a GIFs animados é possível. 
Basta inserir como se de uma imagem normal se tratasse. Para fazeres um GIF animado podes usar o Photoshop.


----------



## joaoj (5 Jan 2009 às 19:37)

Boa noite a todos.
Hoje tentei subir uns graficos com resumos de dezembro para o imageshack e nao consegui (tinha efectuado login mas mesmo assim nao deu).
Alguem sabe se existe algum problema ou sou eu ?


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2009 às 19:45)

joaoj disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> Hoje tentei subir uns graficos com resumos de dezembro para o imageshack e nao consegui (tinha efectuado login mas mesmo assim nao deu).
> Alguem sabe se existe algum problema ou sou eu ?



Comigo está a funcionar na perfeição. Mesmo sem ter feito login. 
Mas pode ter sido uma falha temporária do servidor. Experimenta agora.

De qualquer forma, outro serviço de alojamento de imagens é o photobucket .
Neste é preciso registo, mas é gratuito e fica tudo organizado


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Set 2012 às 13:23)

Estou agora mesmo a aprender a colocar imagens. Vamos ver se resulta


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Set 2012 às 13:26)

Agora, ao almoço e a comer uma sandwish, resolvi ler com paciência este bocadinho do Forum que me foi recomendado por Mário Barros. Deu certo.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mar 2013 às 23:25)

Minho disse:


> Depende to tipo de animações. Se te estás a referir a GIFs animados é possível.
> Basta inserir como se de uma imagem normal se tratasse. Para fazeres um GIF animado podes usar o Photoshop.



E onde se aloja o gif, para depois colocar no fórum? No imgur não dá para fazer o upload! Alguém sabe?


----------



## CptRena (28 Mar 2013 às 00:35)

ecobcg disse:


> E onde se aloja o gif, para depois colocar no fórum? No imgur não dá para fazer o upload! Alguém sabe?



Eu uso o imageshack.com para o hosting das imagens, e faço o upload de gifs animados da mesma forma que faço de qualquer outro ficheiro de imagem (jpeg, png). O imgur será certamente igual, ou deveria ser 

Edit:

Tem que dar, repare neste gif (animado): http://imgur.com/gallery/L9VlJ


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2013 às 09:35)

CptRena disse:


> Eu uso o imageshack.com para o hosting das imagens, e faço o upload de gifs animados da mesma forma que faço de qualquer outro ficheiro de imagem (jpeg, png). O imgur será certamente igual, ou deveria ser
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Tem que dar, repare neste gif (animado): http://imgur.com/gallery/L9VlJ



Pois, eu tentei colocar no imgur, mas não consigo fazer o upload... no imageshack fiz o upload, mas depois quando se coloca aqui o link da imagem, não fica animada...


----------



## Agreste (28 Mar 2013 às 22:01)

E carregaste o conjunto completo de imagens num gif construction set primeiro antes de o carregares no imageshack?


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2013 às 22:36)

No imgur já descobri qual o problema. Só se pode fazer o upload de gifs animados até 2MB de tamanho. O imageshack parece que já não dá masmo para fazer upload desse formato.

Os gifs animados faço-os com o Photoscape.


----------



## blade (6 Jun 2013 às 19:03)

fogo agora o photobucket ta diferente


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2013 às 08:55)

Deixo aqui uma sugestão para quem tem por habito partilhar fotos no fórum.

http://tinypic.com/

Não tem o limite de 5 mgs  por foto como o imageshack,portanto, é sem duvida uma excelente alternativa.


----------



## CptRena (31 Jul 2013 às 21:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Deixo aqui uma sugestão para quem tem por habito partilhar fotos no fórum.
> 
> http://tinypic.com/
> 
> Não tem o limite de 5 mgs  por foto como o imageshack,portanto, é sem duvida uma excelente alternativa.



Obrigado pela sugestão, no entanto deixo um reparo/sugestão também.
Imagens com 5MB são muito "pesadas" para, por exemplo, encher um tópico aqui do fórum, custando recursos do CPU, RAM, GPU para além de ser difícil de abrir através de uma conexão limitada (velocidade e tráfego).
Se for para usar as imagens para outro fim, em que seja indispensável a qualidade/tamanho da imagem, então aí já se pode tornar útil.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2013 às 23:25)

CptRena disse:


> Obrigado pela sugestão, no entanto deixo um reparo/sugestão também.
> Imagens com 5MB são muito "pesadas" para, por exemplo, encher um tópico aqui do fórum, custando recursos do CPU, RAM, GPU para além de ser difícil de abrir através de uma conexão limitada (velocidade e tráfego).
> Se for para usar as imagens para outro fim, em que seja indispensável a qualidade/tamanho da imagem, então aí já se pode tornar útil.



Sim compreendo esse ponto de vista, é valido, mas a publicação de fotos não é uma pratica assim tão recorrente no fórum, portanto, não acredito que possa causar um grande transtorno nas funcionalidades do fórum. Independentemente da qualidade da foto ou mesmo o motivo da partilha, as fotos serão sempre uma mais-valia.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mar 2014 às 01:18)

Bom parece que o Imageshack se cobra para lá inserir fotografias, enfim...

Terei que abrir uma conta noutro site do género, mas queria uma opinião. Qual é neste momento o melhor site para inserir fotografias? 

Obrigado pela atenção.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2014 às 01:35)

http://imgur.com


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2014 às 22:17)

Boa noite, tenho colocado fotos aqui no fórum através do imgur, a minha dúvida é como faço por a foto e ao o link ? Obrigado


----------



## CptRena (3 Abr 2014 às 03:33)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite, tenho colocado fotos aqui no fórum através do imgur, a minha dúvida é como faço por a foto e ao o link ? Obrigado



Boa noite

Pegas no link imgur e coloca-lo entre as tags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Há uma maneira simples de fazer isto, sem fazer hardcoding (o que expliquei antes) e que é usando o botão de inserir imagem que aparece nas ferramentas da caixa de texto onde escrevemos o post.
Tem o aspecto de umas montanhas cinzentas num fundo amarelo e está entre o botão de inserir e-mail e o das citações. Basta clicar nesse botão, colocar lá o link directo da imagem e automaticamente o nosso link da imagem fica rodeado pelas tags.


----------



## thunderhunter (29 Dez 2014 às 19:43)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## thunderhunter (29 Dez 2014 às 19:46)

boas tenteo fazer agora mesmo como explicas na msg anterior e não deu será por estar a tentar pelo o tlm? Nem mesmo no tapatalk cpnsigo inserir logo a imagem do através do host imgur.


----------



## thunderhunter (29 Dez 2014 às 20:13)

[img

[/img]


----------



## thunderhunter (29 Dez 2014 às 20:13)

ok já percebi.


----------



## thunderhunter (29 Dez 2014 às 21:11)

[img

[/img]


----------



## thunderhunter (29 Dez 2014 às 21:41)

penso que aqui seja o lugar certo para ir tentando ate perceber como funciona[img

[/img]


----------



## Migas (16 Jan 2015 às 13:48)

teste
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwbdWFktqcwgVlZJam9yanctWEE/view?usp=sharing







https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/43081460/2013-01-22 16.37.51.jpg


----------



## Mjhb (8 Set 2018 às 14:07)

Alguém me consegue explicar como carrego fotos que já estão carregadas no Flickr?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Set 2018 às 14:13)

Pedro disse:


> Alguém me consegue explicar como carrego fotos que já estão carregadas no Flickr?



Basta meter o link da foto que é gerada uma pré-visualização da mesma, tal como no exemplo em baixo


----------



## Mjhb (8 Set 2018 às 14:21)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Basta meter o link da foto que é gerada uma pré-visualização da mesma, tal como no exemplo em baixo


Certo, obrigado! E é suposto ficar nesse modo de slideshow?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Set 2018 às 14:22)

Pedro disse:


> Certo, obrigado! E é suposto ficar nesse modo de slideshow?



Penso que sim.


----------



## AmandaAmanda (11 Jul 2019 às 08:12)

Usando o formato de imagem PNG para facilitar o upload de fotos para redes sociais, eu converto jpg para png online: JPG4PNG


----------

